# Opinions on this deal?



## barry richardson (Feb 18, 2016)

Just saw this on Craigslist. It's about 3 hours from me. My current lathe is getting slop in the headstock bearings, (1642 Delta) and I want to get a bigger lathe anyhow, actually I was thinking of something bigger than this, but I could make it work... seems like a good price to me, some extras I probably wouldn't use, but they are things I could sell off easily http://tucson.craigslist.org/tls/5427728774.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2016)

looks new


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 18, 2016)

If it was close to me I would have already bought it. I'd say go for it, offer 2200 and see what happens....

The Vacuum pump could also be used for stabilization.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks in great shape. If I had $2500, I'd spring for it. (Been dreaming a lot lately about getting something larger than my Jet 1014!) The bonus vacuum chuck is nice too - as is the vacuum pump, depending on what model it is. (Sorry, the vacuum pump caught my eye because I'm currently looking for one.)

I would think that it should also hold its value pretty well, at that price point, so if you decide to sell it and go bigger in the next few years, you probably wouldn't lose anything on it in selling it. Wouldn't hurt to offer a little less, as Colin suggests, and see what the seller would say.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 18, 2016)

I called the guy and it is still available, but unfortunately I can't get it till Monday because I'm preparing for a Arts and Crafts show that I'm doing Sat and Sunday. Doubt if it will last that long, but we will see...


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 18, 2016)

Bed extension and vacuum system are a minimum of $800.00 in extras, which takes the lathe down to $1700. And the only difference between the A and B is a digital read out.
I'm with Colin....if it wasn't all the way over on the left coast I'd have bought it already. 
Why can't deals like this happen in the midwest????


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I called the guy and it is still available, but unfortunately I can't get it till Monday because I'm preparing for a Arts and Crafts show that I'm doing Sat and Sunday. Doubt if it will last that long, but we will see...



Ask him if he'll take a non-refundable deposit until Monday and remove the ad now. I did that with a trailer I stole off CL one time and the guy accepted. Your guy might too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Great Post 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 18, 2016)

Good luck. Looks like a fine piece of equipment. Chuck


----------



## Torque Turner (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a one. Trust me, it will not last long on CL. That machine with the extension and equipment is a steal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2016)

remember I know nothing about lathes https://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/tld/5412228160.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Feb 18, 2016)

Barry, if I still lived in Tucson, I would have a 2 hour head start on you. Kevin hit it on the head. Go for it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2016)

Torque Turner said:


> I have a one. Trust me, it will not last long on CL. That machine with the extension and equipment is a steal.



I'm still kicking myself for passing on a similar deal last year. These kinds of deals are rare.


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 18, 2016)

That's a steal! I'm with the other guys see if that guy will take a deposit to hold it until you can get to it. See if he will take a paypal payment if he can. That looks brand new! As far as size goes you know you can slide that head stock all the way to the end of the bed and turn off the end with a free standing tool rest right? If you don't need the bed extension sell it and your halfway to the rest.


----------



## TimR (Feb 18, 2016)

Yep....like others have said, that's a very nice deal as it stands. I'd not hesitate if in market and could get there to turn it on and see it run.
Hope you're able to snag it! The accessories really add up on that too, the $2500 isn't a bad price for the lathe alone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 18, 2016)

Pull the trigger man! @Steve Walker broke it down correctly - thats a $1700 lathe and that is one hell of a deal. I would make payment via pay pal and schedule the pick up date after the show. Thats how I did the oneway and it allowed me to keep him from backing out of the deal when he started getting better offers.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the input guys, I didn't ask him is he accepts paypal, and I figured trying to get him a deposit by wire (if he was open to it) would be a hassle I can't deal with now. I'm a little on the fence on it since I really wanted a 3 hp lathe, I have a 2 hp now and it bogs down on big turnings taking heavy cuts, maybe I'm just impatient. Another feature that is important to me is a very beefy tail stock since I drive big bits into the wood that puts a lot of torque on it, (trashed the tailstock on my current lathe) But I think it is indeed a great deal, for a fraction of the price of a oneway 2436 with MT3 which I am lusting for... I will let you know how it goes...


----------



## David Hill (Feb 18, 2016)

Do it!!!!
Don't think you'll regret it!!!
Not regretting my jump at all--the sting goes away once you start using it.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 18, 2016)

ok, I just talked to the guy. Going down tomorrow morning to pick it up....... Thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 19, 2016)

So to follow up, the lathe is in my garage now, disassembled from the transport. I will get it up and running as soon as I figure out what to do with my old one. The fellow said it had sat for quite a while not used, and when he initially went to sell it, he discovered it wouldn't work, the VFD had gone bad, long story short, he replaced it with a Delta so it has a brand new one :) He says all the parts for a vacuum chuck are there, I've never used one so I will have to figure that out.... Thanks all for the kick in the pants to go get it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Feb 19, 2016)

No pics, didn't happen!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Feb 19, 2016)

Your work is so spectacular Barry I've always questioned whether you were a true woodbarterite or just a plant - but self-control like this (not even 2 hours between being on the fence and buying it) proves you are truly one of us!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 19, 2016)

Sprung said:


> No pics, didn't happen!


Here ya go lol, the legs are off to the side...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 19, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Here ya go lol, the legs are off to the side...
> View attachment 97734



Don't drop that thing on your foot! As far as vac chucking, it's easy to use, I love it for finishing the foot on a bowl or truing up one that was rough turned and left to dry. I don't know that I'd use it for roughing stuff out as I like to take pretty deep cuts but it's great for sanding and finishing too.


----------



## David Hill (Feb 19, 2016)

Congrats! The $ting goes away quickly when you fire it up.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2016)

Barry what lathe is your old one?


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Barry what lathe is your old one?


It is a Delta 46-756 16x42 2hp vs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 20, 2016)

David Hill said:


> Congrats! The $ting goes away quickly when you fire it up.


There really was no sting, on the contrary, I was ready to pull the trigger on a Oneway 2436 or the Robust American Beauty, and had budgeted for it, so I actually saved myself about 5k

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 20, 2016)

Congrats! Would really like a follow up report once you get it up and running. Chuck


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 22, 2016)

Congratulations, a fellow in our club has one like it and is asking $3,000 with nothing extra! Good buy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 22, 2016)

What was the deal, original ad is gone, but must have been nice for a pm lathe, very nice.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 22, 2016)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> What was the deal, original ad is gone, but must have been nice for a pm lathe, very nice.


 PM3520a With some extras, $2500.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

